# Delemere Loop / Sandstone Trial - Kelshall



## KautoStar1 (15 May 2017)

Has anyone ridden this loop.  I think it starts somewhere at the back of Kelshall Hill EC and follows a track through the woods behind.  

Is it horse friendly ? I'm sure it's an all purpose route so would hope so. And is there anywhere to park a box ? 

Thank you



Trail not trial.


----------



## Tiddlypom (15 May 2017)

Here's a link to the blurb about the Delamere Loop. There is parking at various points including at Delamere Forest. I haven't ridden it yet, but it's on my to do list .

http://hillhousefarm-cheshire.co.uk...016/08/Delamere_Loop_Booklet_1628317388-2.pdf

The Sandstone Trail is purely a footpath, so not suitable for horses (we're part way through walking it atm, as it happens).


----------



## KautoStar1 (15 May 2017)

Thank you. It's route 3 on the link you provided Tiddlypom.  
Delemere forest is lovely for riding in but avoid weekends if you can as it's popular with everyone.


----------



## DressageCob (25 May 2017)

There are parts of the sandstone trail which you can ride - the part that is close to Primrose Woods often has horses on it (mine included!)

Primrose woods is a lovely place to ride. It's not as busy as Delamere and there are lots of little canter tracks (if you know where to find them!). These are the woods behind Kelsall Hill. I have ridden that part of the Delamere Loop but there's too much on the road for my liking. You can do a nice loop starting at the carpark for Primrose Woods, heading all the way through, then onto the road, taking the bridleway signposted John Street as they suggest. Then at the bottom turn right, follow the road down the hill and you will get to the sandstone trail on your right. Take the trail, back up to the road. Turn left onto the road, past the Dial House, down the hill then turn right. Follow that road along and you're back at Primrose Woods. 

Easy


----------



## KautoStar1 (26 May 2017)

can you park a trailer at Primrose Woods Dressage Cob ?


----------



## DressageCob (31 May 2017)

Yes, or if there is no space there is a wide verge/layby on the road opposite. The car park isn't a bad size but depends on how many other cars are there. It's not often you see a trailer parked up. Otherwise you can do the same loop but starting at the sandstone trail and there is a decent layby there to park in.


----------



## smja (31 May 2017)

Has anyone ridden the whole Delamere loop? How long did it take?


----------



## KautoStar1 (31 May 2017)

DressageCob said:



			Yes, or if there is no space there is a wide verge/layby on the road opposite. The car park isn't a bad size but depends on how many other cars are there. It's not often you see a trailer parked up. Otherwise you can do the same loop but starting at the sandstone trail and there is a decent layby there to park in.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. I think I might take a drive up and check out the parking options.


----------

